# Things to know before a wedding



## Laynie (Feb 22, 2011)

A couple weeks ago, my brother asked me if I would do their photography. They'd originally had a terrific pro lined up because the photos were the most important thing to them. I was right when I guessed it was a financial issue behind the decision. I take nice pictures and have basic equipment appropriate for the venue. He knows I can't do the great artistic stuff real professionals can.

The least that I can do is try to be well-prepared. I'm meeting with them to discuss the bridal portraits, wedding, and reception. I will be asking about the schedule of the day and order of service. I plan to have the bride make up a list of family groups she wants photographed because her side is a little complicated and I don't know most of them.

I'm sure there are other basic questions I need to ask about their plans for the day so I can be as prepared as possible. Can anyone help me as I make up a list of things I need to know?


----------



## OrionsByte (Feb 22, 2011)

I have no advice for you as I've never done any wedding photography (nor would I at my current skill level), but I just wanted to warn you that this topic comes up at least three times a week on this site, and it always, _always_ gets ugly.  Please brace yourself just in case it gets out of hand, and try to find the actual helpful advice within the responses instead of taking everything personally.

To the rest of us, let's try to keep this civil for once?


----------



## kacielynch (Feb 22, 2011)

Make sure you ask whether flash is allowed at the venue (if the ceremony is held at a church), and if you have to stand behind the congregation. Review the schedule. Schedule for extra time, because there will always be one person not ready when its time to take portraits. Try to knock out as many portraits as possible before the ceremony. Ask if both sets of parents are alive, because it'll be awkward when you ask the day of for so and so's parent if they are passed. 

I'm sure there's a lot more, that just all I can think of off the top of my head.

And most of all.... Good luck!


----------



## ghache (Feb 22, 2011)

Here something that may be usefull to you.


___ Wedding dress lying over a chair
___ Zipping up or buttoning the wedding dress
___ Mother of the bride fastening the bride's necklace 
___ The bride's garter
___ The bride's veil
___ A close up of the bride's shoes peeking out from under the dress
___ Bride looking into a mirror
___ Bride looking out window
___ Bride and bridesmaids putting on makeup 
___ Bride pinning corsage/boutonniere on mother/father 
___ Bride hugging parents
___ Bride touching up
___ Bride and parents leaving for ceremony
___ Groom tying tie
___ Groom looking into mirror
___ Bride looking out window
___ Groom pinning corsage/boutonniere on mother/father
___ Groom hugging parents
___ Bride and parents leaving for ceremony

Wedding Photography Shots At the Ceremony
___ Outside of ceremony site
___ Guests walking into ceremony site
___ Bride and father entering ceremony site
___ Parents being seated
___ Grandparents being seated
___ Maid of honor walking down the aisle
___ Bridesmaids walking down the aisle
___ Flower girl and ring bearer walking down aisle
___ Groom waiting for bride
___ Ceremony musicians
___ Officiant
___ Altar or canopy during ceremony
___ Close up of bride, just before she makes her entrance
___ Bride and father walking down aisle
___ Groom seeing bride for first time
___ The back of bride and father walking down the aisle &#8211; with the groom waiting in the distance
___ Bride's father and Bride hugging at end of aisle
___ Shot of the audience from the bride and groom's point of view
___ The unity ceremony
___ Close up of bride and groom saying the vows
___ Wide shot of bride and groom saying the vows
___ Exchanging the rings
___ Close up of hands
___ The kiss
___ Bride & Groom walking up the aisle
___ Receiving line
___ Bride & Groom outside on steps
___ Guests throwing confetti/rose petals/birdseed
___ Bride & Groom hugging guests, laughing, getting congratulations
___ Bride & Groom getting in car
___ Bride & Groom in back seat

Posed Wedding Photography Before the Reception (These can also be taken before the ceremony)
___ Bride alone (full length)
___ Bride with Maid of Honor
___ Bride with bridesmaids
___ Groom with bridesmaids
___ Bride with parents
___ Bride & Groom together
___ Bride & Groom with parents
___ Bride & Groom with families
___ Bride & Groom with entire wedding party
___ Bride & Groom with flower girl and ringbearer
___ Groom with parents
___ Groom with best man
___ Groom with groomsmen
___ Bride with groomsmen

During the Reception (to help your photographer, you may wish to list these shots in the order they will happen at your reception)
___ Outside of reception site
___ Bride & Groom arriving
___ Bride & Groom greeting guests
___ Table centerpieces
___ Table setting
___ Bride & Groom's table (head table)
___ Musicians or DJ
___ Guest book
___ Place card table
___ Closeup of bride and groom's place card
___ Wedding cake
___ Groom's cake
___ Gift table
___ Decorations (specify which _________________________)
___ A shot of bride & groom with guests at each table
___ Bride with college alums
___ Groom with college alums
___ The buffet or, if having table service, a dinner serving
___ Bride & Groom's first dance
___ Bride & Father dancing
___ Groom & Mother dancing
___ Guests dancing
___ Bride & Groom cutting the cake
___ Bride & Groom feeding each other cake
___ Toasts (specify who is giving them: ____________________)
___ Bride & Groom drinking champagne
___ Signing the marriage license
___ Bride throwing bouquet
___ Groom retrieving garter
___ Groom tossing garter
___ Garter/Bouquet dance
___ The getaway car
___ Bride & Groom leaving party
___ Bride & Groom driving away


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

To answer your questions, you will want to know the logistics of the event.  When & where things will take place and where you need to be.  For example, are you covering any pre-ceremony events (getting ready), or are you just responsible for the ceremony & photos after?  What are the rules of the church/location and can you work with them?  How many people need to be the the formal photos, where will they be etc.  Do they want different locations for photos and if so, who needs to be at these other locations...the whole family, just close family, just the bridal party or just the B&G themselves?  
How much time will the photos take?  They probably don't know and you may not have an idea either....get as much time as you can, because any delays during the day will eat away your photo time.
Yes, getting a list of 'must take' photos will be helpful, but beware of getting a huge list that will eat all of your time, not leaving any time for any artistic type shots.  

Now on to the wedding photography issues.  


> I take nice pictures and have basic equipment appropriate for the venue. He knows I can't do the great artistic stuff real professionals can.


Being a real professional isn't always about being able to do the 'great artistic stuff' (although that's certainly part of it).  More importantly, being professional means being able to get the job done.  So my question is not really what gear you do have, but do you have back-up options?  What would you do if your camera stops working?  Or if a flash or lens breaks?  Is saying 'I'm sorry' going to be enough is something goes seriously wrong?
It is really worth all the possible family strife that that may arise if you screw up...or even just don't do a 'good enough' job?  

This sort of thing happens all the time, and we all have to start somewhere (if this is even something you want to do more of).  So if you can't find a better solution, then just go ahead and do your best.  But make sure that they know your limitations and make sure that both you & they are prepared for (or are at least aware of) a worst case scenario.


----------



## rub (Feb 22, 2011)

A few things I have found to be valuable during a wedding:

 - Bring an ASSISTANT.  You will be stressed out enough, bring along a friend who can help carry bags, fetch lenses, remove hair, watch for beer bottles in people hands etc
 - Designate a family wrangler - someone that knows both sides of the family and can help make sure everyone is there. If this person is also your assistant its a bonus.
 - Get a list of family shots from the B&G - then you can just read, assemble, shoot.  Read, assemble, shoot.  For me, I dislike the family photos most, so this will help speed the process up for everyone involved.
 - Ask how long the ceremony is.  Specifically how long before the kiss.  You don't want to be up on a deck overlooking the entire wedding and getting a wide angle shot when they start to announce the kiss. Kicking off heels, running down rough rock stairs, and not having enough time to change lenses is not fun.  TRUST ME. This happened 4min27sec in from the time the flower girl walked down the aisle.  Not cool at all.
 - Keep your camera bag open and accessible during the ceremony, so you don't hear zippers or while you are changing lenses
 - Even if things are going sideways, stay calm and keep smiling.  If the couple feel like you are okay, it will put them at ease.  When things go wrong that day (and they will) just stay professional and find a solution to the problem.  There always is one.

Good luck - please share the results!!


----------



## hildandr (Feb 22, 2011)

Be confident in yourself and make sure that it shows, people get uncomfortable in front of the camera if they know your not comfortable behind it. Uncomfortable people never look that great. Confidence is key!


Andrew Mark
Andrew Mark Photography | » Weddings and Portraits with Flare


----------



## Laynie (Feb 22, 2011)

What awesome responses! Thanks so much! You've given me so much to think about. I know confidence comes through the quality of the work, but I didn't think about how much my own demeanor would affect the people in the pictures. I'm glad y'all brought that up so I don't have to learn that the hard way. I grew up attending this church, so at least I'm familiar with that. I'm on the lookout for someone I can ask to be an assistant. And I will be sure to get all the specifics of the ceremony and families so I can be ready to take the necessary shots at the right time. All the suggestions y'all have offered are so helpful.



Big Mike said:


> More importantly, being professional means being  able to get the job done.  So my question is not really what gear you  do have, but do you have back-up options?  What would you do if your  camera stops working?  Or if a flash or lens breaks?  Is saying 'I'm  sorry' going to be enough is something goes seriously wrong?
> It is  really worth all the possible family strife that that may arise if you  screw up...or even just don't do a 'good enough' job?


 
Thank you for bringing this up. You gave me the opportunity to play the "what-if" through in my mind. Here's what I came up with. My sister has a pretty nice  camera I could grab if something happened to mine. She's in the wedding,  so she won't be using it. When I see her next weekend, I'm going to ask  her to bring it. I also plan to see if she'll let me spend a little  time with it beforehand to get familiar with it in case I have to use  it. If all else fails, I have quite a nice point-and-shoot with some good options on it which would cover the basics. I've used it to shadow a pro photographer at a pre-wedding shoot and also to shoot another wedding when there was suddenly no photographer to do it, in addition to regular every-day use. And if by some chance all those cameras failed, my brother would be disappointed; he'd only be angry if he believed I'd messed it all up on purpose. In that circumstance, our family would all collect photos taken by guests and other relatives to make an album. With back-up options in place, worst-case scenario is very basic pictures touched up on my computer later.

Many years ago, our dad shot a friend's wedding ceremony in a cathedral where flash was not allowed and no one else there had a camera. Afterward, he discovered his camera had stopped advancing the film. Everything was exposed on the same frame. The (very gracious and forgiving) friends did not have a single picture of their wedding. So we grew up hearing the story about THE worst-case scenario.

I feel very welcome here, thanks everyone!


----------

